# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  21 December 2012 - Micro-Box AIO V2.1.4.4 - SAMSUNG WEEK END HOT UPDATE (BETA)

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *21 December 2012 - Micro-Box AIO V2.1.4.4 - SAMSUNG WEEK END HOT UPDATE (BETA):*  *Added SUPPORT for NEW SAMSUNG MODELS:* *READ CODES, WRITE FIRMWARE, FACTORY RESET*  *
-SAMSUNG Galaxy Note I717
-SAMSUNG Galaxy S Blaze 4G
-SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 Skyrocket
-SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 T989
-SAMSUNG Galaxy S3 I747 
-SAMSUNG Galaxy S3 T999 
-SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab 8.9 LTE
-SAMSUNG I717
-SAMSUNG I727 
-SAMSUNG I747 
-SAMSUNG I957 
-SAMSUNG T769 
-SAMSUNG T989 
-SAMSUNG T999
-AT&T I717 
-AT&T I727 
-AT&T I747 
-AT&T I957 
-T-MOBILE T769 
-T-MOBILE T989 
-T-MOBILE T999*        * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
WBR,
gsm9l

----------


## mohamed73

*ALTERNATIVE DOWNLOAD LINK:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
WBR,
gsm9l

----------


## frg55

شكرااااااااااااااا

----------

